

Captain Zilog No. 1: The Origin of Captain Zilog (1979) [pdf] - iamwil
http://archive.computerhistory.org/resources/text/Zilog/Zilog.Z8000.1979.102646293.pdf

======
GiorgioMalvone
They still make these! I have one lying around somewhere, I'll see if I can
find it and share an image.

------
ansible
I am sooooo old.

I had a copy of this back in the day, which I must have picked up for free at
a Radio Shack.

------
audleman
Oh my 8-bit God. That was atrocious... ... ... but I also liked it

